# Casio PAW 5000 - any opinions?



## REBPipes

I probably should have asked before I ordered one...

I have a PAW 1500 and like it alot.


----------



## Kaiser T

I have the ProTrek PRG 500T, with titanium bracelet. (Quite the same as PAW 5000, but without Atomic Timekeeping and Tough Movement). Great watch! 

The dial is uncharacteristically 'clean' for a Casio, with no sub dials, power indicators or mode/status indicators. Everything has been cleverly consigned to the LCD window which displays the mode acronym for two seconds, followed by the relevant data. The hour-min-sec needles normally perform the basic timekeeping function; however, the seconds needle is a jack-of-all, performing additional ABC functions and World Time city selection.

The watch has some useful functions for weekend trekkers. I particularly like the barometric weather trend function. The watch is loaded with just about every feature available in ABC watches ... and more! My only gripe is the lack of lume. Perhaps lume on the hr/min hands and indices, alongwith EL backlight in the LCD display (as in several of Casio's ana-digis), would have been more useful. Though the existing LED light is good for the main dial, it completely fails to light up the LCD window. Having said that, it must be remembered that basic time-keeping is practically the only function likely to be used at night and, one could wait for altitude data recalls and 1/100 sec chronography for the following day!

Despite not having an altimeter lock, the altimeter drift has been managed well and the altimeter readings are fairly spot-on. Referencing the altimeter with a known spot height before an ascent/descent improves the accuracy considerably.

The compass is fairly accurate and has several correction features to cater for inherent inaccuracies that creep in magnetic compasses.

The barometer is as accurate as the weatherman's barometer can be. You can have the 'raw' station pressure or, can calibrate it to read sea level pressure as given by all weather stations and isobar weather charts.

Thermometer is a no-no, as in all wrist watches without body-heat compensation factored in. Off the wrist is another story, as the temperature read-out is very accurate, but requires a 20-30 min exposure to ambient conditions.

A point about the skeletonised hr/min hands. As a personal preference, I'd be happier if these two hands were fleshed out with lume, but it's a small matter as one can get used to them as they are. On the plus side, they obscure lesser acreage of the LCD window!

And finally, a comment about the instructions manual. It is small and thick, in a dozen languages, but the font size sucks. You need to download it from the net and print it in a big-sized font, if you are to make out anything of this gizmo's working.

You will love the watch anyway, trust me.

Here's mine:


----------



## Shademantis

Do a search for the PAW5000 on the forum...there are several threads on the watch (either in the g-shock or ABC forum).

Here's a good one:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/paw-5000-arrived-queen6-fault-402834.html

I have one (blue/orange on strap) and love it all to pieces. I also just bought the titanium bracelet for the PRW5000 that is a straight drop in. Since it doesn't look like Casio will be offering the PAW5000 on titanium bracelet anytime soon, I grabbed one from the UK (Tiktox). The resin strap for the PAW5000 is one of the thickest and most luxurious resin straps I've ever worn...extremely comfortable. Once I get it switched to the bracelet I'll post some pictures.

It is the closest any watch has come to making me a one watch guy.:-!


----------



## dan67

REBPipes said:


> I probably should have asked before I ordered one...
> 
> I have a PAW 1500 and like it alot.


 Very beautifull casio. I am wearing it from two months by now and still discovering his apearence.the compass needle like from the dial center is unique.You can see how time flies in all the directions, he,he


----------



## REBPipes

It should be here today or tomorrow; I'll post my impressions after I've had a bit of time with it.


----------



## Kaiser T

dan67 said:


> ...the compass needle like from the dial center is unique....


To my knowledge, Tissot T-Touch was the first watch whose hour and minute needles split to form a compass needle when the Compass mode was activated with a finger touch on the dial glass. The PAW5000/PRG500 have the seconds needle doing the same job on the press of a button. Absolutely cool innovations, both.


----------



## dan67

Kaiser T said:


> To my knowledge, Tissot T-Touch was the first watch whose hour and minute needles split to form a compass needle when the Compass mode was activated with a finger touch on the dial glass. The PAW5000/PRG500 have the seconds needle doing the same job on the press of a button. Absolutely cool innovations, both.


certainly this is true about tissot .I was speaking about the iner circle on the prw 5000 dial.tissot T-Touch is a very nice ABC, a ,,stealth" ABC watch as Q6 like to say.


----------



## Coler

Great choice - you will not be let down - I got the PRW-5000T and it is one of my three favourite watches.


----------



## murph3899

Well this thread finally made me register! I've been lurking on here (unregistered) for a little over a year. I bought a PAW 1500t thanks to this forum...And now this... The 5000 is a beauty! Casio must put crack in their bands, because I need a fix. I've Been looking at the Riseman, but that is one nice watch. It looks like I'll be doing some saving.


----------



## REBPipes

It just arrived!

...A little while later...

Ok, so here are my impressions:

this watch is awesome. It was a little harder to set everything due to the smaller LCD than the 1500, but other than that I am very pleased. The self adjusting analog movement is a very impressive feature. The lack of lume on the hands is a minor fault, but the light makes up for it. 

I love multifeatured / complicated watches, although I would prefer mechanical over quartz. Since a Calibre 89 or Sky Moon Tourbillon is unlikely to appear on my wrist any time soon, this new pathfinder will have to fulfill the ubercomplicated role for now...


----------



## Kaiser T

*Two new PRW5000 versions*

Here are two new Protrek PRW5000 versions. One is all-black *'Darth Vader'* with a ion-coated black metal bracelet. The other *'Foo Foo Man'* has a more flourescent trim on the dial and has, what appears to be, a synthetic strap. More like one of the Swatch watches! Apparently released only in Japan yet.


















Casio knows how to keep the race going! Let's see what are the opinions.


----------



## Sean779

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*

I think the PAW-2000t still looks better than the PAW/PRW 5000 unless you specifically love darth vader.


----------



## acshaw80

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*

Kaiser T-

Those are sweet! Let's hope they release in the US...I can't find one for under $580!! Hopefully someone hears something soon.


----------



## acshaw80

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*

Does anyone know if these two protrek's are the same as the pathfinder version in terms of functionality? Just wondering if it displays temps in fahrenheit and alt in feet. I'm thinking about buying that black/green version.


----------



## acshaw80

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*

Sounds like they may have a reverse LCD version coming as well...to quote from the manual;

"Depending on your model of watch, display text appears either as dark figures on a light background, or light figures on a dark background."


----------



## Kaiser T

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*

Sorry, double post!


----------



## Kaiser T

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*



acshaw80 said:


> Does anyone know if these two protrek's are the same as the pathfinder version in terms of functionality? Just wondering if it displays temps in fahrenheit and alt in feet. I'm thinking about buying that black/green version.


Pathfinder PAW-5000 is marketed in North America while the ProTrek PRW-5000 is marketed in the rest of the world. Both versions have identical features. However, do note that ProTrek PRG-500 (not 5000) is marketed to countries outside the reception zone of atomic timekeeping transmitters (ie, Africa, Mid-East and Asia other than China, Japan) do not have Atomic Timekeeping and Tough Movement features.

All versions have options of metric and non-metric units (Fahrenheit/Centigrade, meters/feet, hectoPascals/inches).


----------



## Queen6

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*

Just dive in the PRW-5000 is one of Casio`s most innovative ABC watches, it is difficult in the extreme to describe the value the analogue display brings to the watch, very intuitive and the most accurate Protrek to date. If you are on the fence, now is the time to jump off, the 5K goes deeper than most expect...

What`s the worlds fasest ABC? PRG-80L 3VER, well only when it`s strapped to a Hayabusa, when that needle passes 310KM oooooooooh baby then you know you are really getting it on b-)

Q-6


----------



## acshaw80

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*



Kaiser T said:


> Pathfinder PAW-5000 is marketed in North America while the ProTrek PRW-5000 is marketed in the rest of the world. Both versions have identical features. However, do note that ProTrek PRG-500 (not 5000) is marketed to countries outside the reception zone of atomic timekeeping transmitters (ie, Africa, Mid-East and Asia other than China, Japan) do not have Atomic Timekeeping and Tough Movement features.
> 
> All versions have options of metric and non-metric units (Fahrenheit/Centigrade, meters/feet, hectoPascals/inches).


Thanks for the info! I'll post pics when I muster up enough courage to drop $600 to import that sucker. I smell (another) 30th birthday present to myself


----------



## Queen6

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*

Be rude not to...

























Q-6


----------



## dan67

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*



Queen6 said:


> Nice photos, despite image noise, and I dont mean the 5k ,(wich is always beautiful) the last one is quite good, in what regards the composition.SORRY for off topic:-x
> In other terms what Q6 wants to say about the PRW 5000 ,I think , is the fact that the second hand can give the instant variations of parameters measured by the sensors, very good for quick analyze and decisions for situations with fast environmental change.You dont have to wait for the graphs to progress to make an asesement.


----------



## Queen6

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*

Yep. iphone pic`s so nothing fancy, but you have got the 5K nailed, the use or the second hand as the primary indicator for ABC is the real deal, and it works :-!

Q-6


----------



## Law4778

Im stuck between ordering the 5000 and 2000 :-s


----------



## Kaiser T

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*



acshaw80 said:


> Thanks for the info! I'll post pics when I muster up enough courage to drop $600 to import that sucker.......


If you buy the ProTrek PRG-500 from Mid-East or Far East, you'd get it for ~US $250, unless you are going to lose sleep for lack of Atomic Timekeeping and Tough Movement in this version.


----------



## acshaw80

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*



Kaiser T said:


> If you buy the ProTrek PRG-500 from Mid-East or Far East, you'd get it for ~US $250, unless you are going to lose sleep for lack of Atomic Timekeeping and Tough Movement in this version.


Isn't the tough movement feature rather important for an outdoorsman's analog watch? I know we have got along just fine without it before, but it seems like a really nice/important feature if you run the risk of banging the watch around a lot.


----------



## Kaiser T

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*



acshaw80 said:


> Isn't the tough movement feature rather important for an outdoorsman's analog watch? I know we have got along just fine without it before, but it seems like a really nice/important feature if you run the risk of banging the watch around a lot.


Well, if you can cough up $600, why not!


----------



## 3CTactical

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*

Hello all, I really gotta get ahold of that Darth Vader version shown below. How would I go about obtaining one? I sent an email to Seiya, but I received an email staing he couldn't really help me at the moment. Is there a possibility of Casio releasing a similiar version in the states? If so, I could wait, but I don't want to miss out on this. Any other ideas? Thanks! :thanks



Kaiser T said:


> Here are two new Protrek PRW5000 versions. One is all-black *'Darth Vader'* with a ion-coated black metal bracelet. The other *'Foo Foo Man'* has a more flourescent trim on the dial and has, what appears to be, a synthetic strap. More like one of the Swatch watches! Apparently released only in Japan yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio knows how to keep the race going! Let's see what are the opinions.


----------



## viking78

*Re: Casio PAW 5000 which one?....help*

the prw 5000.....just wanna know if it's possible to get the all black version with a resin strap......been looking at the blue one which i love!!!!...but just seen the black one.....and the green and black one's pretty cool too......oh decisions decisions!!!!...help....o|


----------



## Queen6

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*



Kaiser T said:


> If you buy the ProTrek PRG-500 from Mid-East or Far East, you'd get it for ~US $250, unless you are going to lose sleep for lack of Atomic Timekeeping and Tough Movement in this version.


Man`s on the money, when I was in Qatar I never paid more than $220 for a Protrek, although I think i will stay here in the jungle, had enough of playing in the sand :-d

Q-6


----------



## bumsen10

how do you guys change the bracelet to strap? I cannot take off the bracelet. tried to "unscrew" it and the screw turns on both sides! :-s


----------



## Queen6

bumsen10 said:


> how do you guys change the bracelet to strap? I cannot take off the bracelet. tried to "unscrew" it and the screw turns on both sides! :-s


Two screw drivers ;-)

Q-6


----------



## bumsen10

Queen6 said:


> Two screw drivers ;-)
> 
> Q-6


Tried already. the thing still turns both ends 
damn... o|


----------



## Doctorsti

bumsen10 said:


> Tried already. the thing still turns both ends
> damn... o|


Yeah you need to hold a flat head screwdriver in the slot of one side of the screw bar that holds one strap on and stabilize it good so it can't turn and then unscrew the other side of the screw bar at the same time. If you are holding one side stationary and the other side just spins and spins and doesn't unscrew you broke it in which case you will be able to just pull the screw bar our and place a call to Casio Parts department to order a new one.

I doubt you broke it I just think you are misunderstanding the instructions of using 2 screwdrivers.


----------



## bumsen10

Doctorsti said:


> Yeah you need to hold a flat head screwdriver in the slot of one side of the screw bar that holds one strap on and stabilize it good so it can't turn and then unscrew the other side of the screw bar at the same time. If you are holding one side stationary and the other side just spins and spins and doesn't unscrew you broke it in which case you will be able to just pull the screw bar our and place a call to Casio Parts department to order a new one.
> 
> I doubt you broke it I just think you are misunderstanding the instructions of using 2 screwdrivers.


Hi Doc, thank you for reply. I tried what you taught me. somehow the screw simply wun bug. am giving up. will wear it with the titanium bracelet in this case ;-)


----------



## acshaw80

*Re: Casio PAW 5000 which one?....help*

Viking78

I say that blue one too...super cool, but I can't tell if it has the metal band or not. I'll give that one some consideration as well if it has a plastic band. Did you end up getting one?


----------



## JonL

*Re: Casio PAW 5000 which one?....help*



acshaw80 said:


> Viking78
> 
> I say that blue one too...super cool, but I can't tell if it has the metal band or not. I'll give that one some consideration as well if it has a plastic band. Did you end up getting one?


I have the black with blue highlights, the PRW-5000Y, which I am wearing right now. High on the rotation, very cool watch.... and it has the resin strap. :-!


----------



## acshaw80

Thanks for the info JonL! I couldn't find a good picture of the blue one anywhere.


----------



## chrisbo28

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*



acshaw80 said:


> Kaiser T-
> 
> Those are sweet! Let's hope they release in the US...I can't find one for under $580!! Hopefully someone hears something soon.


If you wanna go for it: Casio ProTrek Funk Solar Mount Waddington PRW-5000T-7ER -> Hood.de

379€ excluding P&P :-d


----------



## zephyrnoid

I'm a newbie so please cut me a bit of slack. I got a pre-release PAW5000 yesterday and in preparation for writing an article on it, sent it to our usability lab.
While the functionality of the watch is great, Usability lab flunked it for... usability or 'ease of use'.
Sure these watches are not for 'ordinary' people but the PAW1500 that I've been testing and using for a year kills the PAW5000 for ease of use.
The three biggest gripes are:
- obstruction of the LCD panel by the analog 'hands'
- diminution of the LCD characters; making them much harder to read at a glance, in poor light and under duress.
- user manual text that is printed in 5 point type- necessitating a magnifier.
What are your thoughts on this product?


----------



## Titanium Steel

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*

@Q6

Your watch looks gorgeous :-!

cheers


----------



## chrisbo28

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*

There is an auction going on at the bay: Casio G-Shock Mens Alti Baro Compass PAW5000-1 Watch - eBay (item 270705078953 end time Apr-12-11 09:21:23 PDT) You just have to spend about $400 for these watch.:-!


----------



## Coler

zephyrnoid said:


> I'm a newbie so please cut me a bit of slack. I got a pre-release PAW5000 yesterday and in preparation for writing an article on it, sent it to our *usability lab*.
> While the functionality of the watch is great, *Usability lab flunked it for... usability or 'ease of use*'.
> Sure these watches are not for 'ordinary' people but the PAW1500 that I've been testing and using for a year kills the PAW5000 for ease of use.
> The three biggest gripes are:
> - obstruction of the LCD panel by the analog 'hands'
> - diminution of the LCD characters; making them much harder to read at a glance, in poor light and under duress.
> - user manual text that is printed in 5 point type- necessitating a magnifier.
> What are your thoughts on this product?


What is your 'useability lab' and against what standards did the 5000 'flunk' ?


----------



## Queen6

I am sure Casio can deliver exactly what everyone wants, the only question is at what price point, and will you be willing to pay :think: All current ABC`s on the market are a compromise at best the 500/5000 is aimed at a more casual market wanting an analogue watch with a level of ABC functionality.

The 5000 is already at a high price point for Casio, and the movement one of the more complex, additional functionality will only push pricing and deter buyers, in an already narrow market. If the hands blocking the LCD view is a strong issue you only need to use the watches world time feature and switch timezone at the push of a button to +12 of local, personally I use UTC as I am at +8, once you have completed using the LCD driven feature say Chrono, CDT etc. you can then switch back to local time, so an option to move the hands does exist, so why doesn't Casio automate such a feature :think: well we are back to cost are we not :-d

Q-6


----------



## zephyrnoid

Coler
I head up ImagoMetrics.com ( invisible for now) 
I developed a set of metrics of our own but they are heavily based on the combined research of a lot of guys older and smarter than me 
Most notable is the ISO20282 Standard (Nigel Bevan) that specifies the usability paradigm for "ordinary" objects as well as "walk up and use" user experience standards.
I'm an "alpha user", meaning that I can divine the usability of most technology that involves interface with humans in real time and report the issues as well as predict the scale of the user experience over a larger population.
Many, Many people mask bad usability with something we call "Apologism".
Also, being fair. Geeks thrive on "challenges" so that has to be taken into consideration.
How even a geek can see past the obstruction of watch hands directly over a tiny LCD display can only border on clairvoyance for me?



Coler said:


> What is your 'useability lab' and against what standards did the 5000 'flunk' ?


----------



## hidden by leaves

zephyrnoid said:


> Coler
> I head up ImagoMetrics.com ( invisible for now)
> I developed a set of metrics of our own but they are heavily based on the combined research of a lot of guys older and smarter than me
> Most notable is the ISO20282 Standard (Nigel Bevan) that specifies the usability paradigm for "ordinary" objects as well as "walk up and use" user experience standards.
> I'm an "alpha user", meaning that I can divine the usability of most technology that involves interface with humans in real time and report the issues as well as predict the scale of the user experience over a larger population.
> Many, Many people mask bad usability with something we call "Apologism".
> Also, being fair. Geeks thrive on "challenges" so that has to be taken into consideration.
> How even a geek can see past the obstruction of watch hands directly over a tiny LCD display can only border on clairvoyance for me?


Somebody had a big bowl of himself for breakfast today :roll:


----------



## Sean779

Queen6 said:


> If the hands blocking the LCD view is a strong issue you only need to use the watches world time feature and switch timezone at the push of a button to +12 of local, personally I use UTC as I am at +8, once you have completed using the LCD driven feature say Chrono, CDT etc. you can then switch back to local time, so an option to move the hands does exist, so why doesn't Casio automate such a feature :think: well we are back to cost are we not :-d
> 
> Q-6


Why doesn't Casio use a smaller analogue dial on, say, the upper half of a large dial like the PAW5000? (Maybe they have.) There would then be room for a larger LCD and no hands to interfere. Or do it right to left: a rectangular analogue dial on one side, LCD on the other. I can't imagine it's not going to come to that. Analogue hands will always be in the way of LCD viewability until each gets its own space.

Wouldn't it be wonderful if the analogue dial side had lumed hands and indices, and the LCD side had backlight and total readability? What an amazing and uncompromising watch that would be.


----------



## Queen6

Sean779 said:


> Why doesn't Casio use a smaller analogue dial on, say, the upper half of a large dial like the PAW5000? (Maybe they have.) There would then be room for a larger LCD and no hands to interfere. Or do it right to left: a rectangular analogue dial on one side, LCD on the other. I can't imagine it's not going to come to that. Analogue hands will always be in the way of LCD viewability until each gets its own space.
> 
> Wouldn't it be wonderful if the analogue dial side had lumed hands and indices, and the LCD side had backlight and total readability? What an amazing and uncompromising watch that would be.


Best guess aesthetics, Casio most likely wants the 500/5000 to be as much an analogue watch as possible, hence the small LCD. They have previously produced other analogue/digital field watches such as the PRG-60 & SPF-60 the 500/5000 is very much a different beast aimed at specific audience; those that want the functionality without the obvious ABC look...








SPF-60









PRW-5000Y-1JF

Q-6


----------



## Sean779

for me, the PRG-60 would be an acceptable compromise. There's no reason why an analogue function should decree a miniscule LCD. The problem with the PRG-60, as you've pictured, is that it is not an attractive watch. Here's something I would rather see--and this is not the only example of integrating LCD into an analogue watch: an Omega multifunction, and, of course, there's Tissot and Breitling. And skeleton hands on an LCD can be read when the LCD is lit. Here's the compromise, on the right, I'd be happy with. LCD is there when you need it, gone when you don't.


----------



## zephyrnoid

No seriously.
I have two lives. One is the technology aspect of my career and the other, an unrelated 'Art' side. It's not my fault. I have very little of what you humans would call 'Ego'.
I really mean it. The PR agency for Casio USA is very understanding. They are taking the watch back and have sent the full report to Casio HQ. I charged them nothing for the expert review.



hidden by leaves said:


> Somebody had a big bowl of himself for breakfast today :roll:


----------



## gaijin

zephyrnoid said:


> No seriously.
> I have two lives. One is the technology aspect of my career and the other, an unrelated 'Art' side. It's not my fault. I have very little of what you humans would call 'Ego'.
> I really mean it. The PR agency for Casio USA is very understanding. They are taking the watch back and have sent the full report to Casio HQ. I charged them nothing for the expert review.


"... you humans ..." ???

So ... what, exactly, are you :-s

Oh, by the way, I do not charge Casio anything for my opinions, either. I am sure they value them about as much as they paid for them


----------



## ThomAsio

Sean779 said:


> Why doesn't Casio use a smaller analogue dial on, say, the upper half of a large dial like the PAW5000? (Maybe they have.) There would then be room for a larger LCD and no hands to interfere. Or do it right to left: a rectangular analogue dial on one side, LCD on the other. I can't imagine it's not going to come to that. Analogue hands will always be in the way of LCD viewability until each gets its own space.
> 
> Wouldn't it be wonderful if the analogue dial side had lumed hands and indices, and the LCD side had backlight and total readability? What an amazing and uncompromising watch that would be.


Tissot T-Touch solves these things in a totally different way - elegant and clever, at my opinion.


----------



## Queen6

zephyrnoid said:


> No seriously.
> I have two lives. One is the technology aspect of my career and the other, an unrelated 'Art' side. It's not my fault. I have very little of what you humans would call 'Ego'.
> I really mean it. The PR agency for Casio USA is very understanding. They are taking the watch back and have sent the full report to Casio HQ. I charged them nothing for the expert review.


Sometimes you need to roll the "Hard Six" upload your report, Casio is clearly not a paying client, so there is no conflict of interest. I deal with reliability, efficiency, and usability in the energy sector, lets see what you have to say.........

Dare I say speculation :think: Yep, I am calling you out, lets see what you've got...

Q-6


----------



## zephyrnoid

On a slow day. I'd take it and run with the ball. Sadly, I have no slow days or competent help in the offing these days.
So honestly, I'll gracefully bow out and back down, after all, I don't buy this stuff. It gets sent to me for the magazine. I rarely send anything back for want of usability.
Casio's PR agency took my report seriously and are eager to send me more stuff ( not watches ). I'll be sending them a proposal with citations and quals.
To respond to your call in a lazy fashion, I'd have to reveal my identity and send you to my Linkedin.com profile and that would ruin my reputation completely!
Gotta run!
As always.... YMMV



Queen6 said:


> Sometimes you need to roll the "Hard Six" upload your report, Casio is clearly not a paying client, so there is no conflict of interest. I deal with reliability, efficiency, and usability in the energy sector, lets see what you have to say.........
> 
> Dare I say speculation :think: Yep, I am calling you out, lets see what you've got...
> 
> Q-6


----------



## hidden by leaves

zephyrnoid said:


> On a slow day. I'd take it and run with the ball. Sadly, I have no slow days or competent help in the offing these days.
> So honestly, I'll gracefully bow out and back down, after all, I don't buy this stuff. It gets sent to me for the magazine. I rarely send anything back for want of usability.
> Casio's PR agency took my report seriously and are eager to send me more stuff ( not watches ). I'll be sending them a proposal with citations and quals.
> To respond to your call in a lazy fashion, I'd have to reveal my identity and send you to my Linkedin.com profile and that would ruin my reputation completely!
> Gotta run!
> As always.... YMMV


Ha ha... Busted!! Thanks Q6, good call |>


----------



## gaijin

Another mall ninja bites the dust!


----------



## rukrem

Down to $299.00 now Casio PAW5000-1 Atomic Tough Solar Analog Digital Watch : Campmor.com ... another 100 bucks and I would consider it 

Currently I own one ABC, it is a 1500 and I love it ... 
However, I am no stranger to ABCs, having owned the Casio 40, 80, 1200, 1300 series Pathfinders; Suunto core stainless & orange, Elementum Terra, Tissot T-touch ... and others I am sure I'm forgetting.

But apparently owning only one ABC at time is not enough for me because I have the bug ... I've tried other brands besides Casio but I don't know why to be honest -they really make a spectacular package (granted it has some compromises but overall I have never been let down).

Now, I am torn between a PRG240, PRG130Y, or a Timex WS4 ... Do I once again try another brand in an attempt to find the perfect ABC; buy the stealthy PRG130Y or get the new 240 everyone is raving about ...


----------



## zephyrnoid

Enjoy! cheaper for me to let you have the cheap shot than for me to parry and lunge 



gaijin said:


> Another mall ninja bites the dust!


----------



## zephyrnoid

$100 in my pocket says it will be down to $150 by end of April.
"Do I once again try another brand in an attempt to find the perfect ABC"
IMHO the PAW1500 is an 8 out of 10.
Only flaws are:
- too short a 'light' duration
- impossible to locate 'Light' button in darkness, esp. with gloves on
That's it.
If you want a classy ABC, you'll have to look at the Suunto Elementum Terra Black Leather (swap the strap for metal bracelet).
I reviewed the Sunnto Core, which very similar UI and functionality and way preferred the PAW1500.
Casio promise an ABC with the divided SUI of the Casio Edifice but with ABC functionality.
The only serious flaw of the PAW5000 is the obstruction of the LCD and that is easily solved in a way that we mapped out in a mock up.
Truth is, if a pocket weather station is what you need, a Kestrel 4500(Bluetooth) is the way to go, plus it measures wind speed, direction and Wind Chill etc.



rukrem said:


> Down to $299.00 now Casio PAW5000-1 Atomic Tough Solar Analog Digital Watch : Campmor.com ... another 100 bucks and I would consider it
> 
> Currently I own one ABC, it is a 1500 and I love it ...
> However, I am no stranger to ABCs, having owned the Casio 40, 80, 1200, 1300 series Pathfinders; Suunto core stainless & orange, Elementum Terra, Tissot T-touch ... and others I am sure I'm forgetting.
> 
> But apparently owning only one ABC at time is not enough for me because I have the bug ... I've tried other brands besides Casio but I don't know why to be honest -they really make a spectacular package (granted it has some compromises but overall I have never been let down).
> 
> Now, I am torn between a PRG240, PRG130Y, or a Timex WS4 ... Do I once again try another brand in an attempt to find the perfect ABC; buy the stealthy PRG130Y or get the new 240 everyone is raving about ...


----------



## Sean779

imagine if Casio came out with a watch they're perfectly capable of making: a digital/analogue watch where neither interface interferes with the other--hands in the way of LCD and such. It has full ABC, and is tweaked to better performance year on year. It is 200m WR with sapphire or mineral crystal recessed. Atomic and Solar. It looks good, good enough given it's useful functions.

Casio is impeding evolution of their watches in order to wring out maximum economic gain :-d.



Happy St. Pats....Sean O'


----------



## Queen6

zephyrnoid said:


> $100 in my pocket says it will be down to $150 by end of April.
> "Do I once again try another brand in an attempt to find the perfect ABC"
> IMHO the PAW1500 is an 8 out of 10.
> Only flaws are:
> - too short a 'light' duration
> - impossible to locate 'Light' button in darkness, esp. with gloves on
> That's it.
> If you want a classy ABC, you'll have to look at the Suunto Elementum Terra Black Leather (swap the strap for metal bracelet).
> I reviewed the Sunnto Core, which very similar UI and functionality and way preferred the PAW1500.
> Casio promise an ABC with the divided SUI of the Casio Edifice but with ABC functionality.
> The only serious flaw of the PAW5000 is the obstruction of the LCD and that is easily solved in a way that we mapped out in a mock up.
> Truth is, if a pocket weather station is what you need, a Kestrel 4500(Bluetooth) is the way to go, plus it measures wind speed, direction and Wind Chill etc.


Now it`s starting to get interesting; The 1500 is an excellent digital watch, however it`s also far too heavily compromised to be the "Multi Field Line" tool that Casio would like to sell it as; The PRG-130/PRW-1500 has a 24hr Chronograph, yet the CDT is only 60 min, the logging feature is very poor for an ABC only recording only two values max altitude & user recorded altitude. Typically you would expect min & max total ascent & descent, even rate of ascent & descent from an ABC watch, if this type of data is important to you don`t buy a PRG-130/PRW-1500 as you will only be disappointed. Compass has declination correction, moon & tidal data, world time, solar powered with "Atomic" clock reception. The display has the smallest primary digits of all the present triple sensors, primarily due to the amount of information presented on the display, and can be cluttered for some; Well suited to mixed activities marine/land, with the bias on marine, some shallow dive activities (200m WR) etc. Late models appear to be more accurate/less drift (altimeter & barometer), sensor is not thermally compensated.

The Suunto Elementum`s are also compromised with each being literally aimed at a specific element, Air, Water, Land. All being more upmarket pieces those seeking the same level of fit and finish from Casio need to look to the PRX line which offers a better all round package at a similar price point. Watches of this ilk are all about aesthetics and not performance so the looks will always win out.

Core is a no nonsense ABC and one of the best on the market regarding accuracy of ABC functions, timing feature are on the basic side compared to some Protrek`s. The Suunto`s UI is very different from Casio`s direct one button input, The Core is driven by a menu and often described as similar to the usage of a mobile phone. One of the major criticisms is that functions such as CDT, Chrono etc are always displayed in small secondary LCD`s when the user is actually requiring the function to be primary. Baro implementation, display and the logging feature are simply the best in the business.

Back to the hands, the 5000 understands the relationship of the hands to the digital time, and therefore the exact postion. Casio only need to add an algorithm to instruct the mechanism to move the hands clear of the LCD sector of the display when utilising a secondary function i.e. CDT Chrono etc..

Everything I write is simply my opinion, based on experience of ownership and or personal use. I put it out "there" for the benefit of the community and those who are interested trying to be factual as possible. In the real world I manage drilling systems and am noted for engineering out failure mechanisms. I too have a LinkedIn account, and the primary reason I do not publicise it is I dont care to be contacted by speculative job applicants, the only way you blow your credibility & reputation is by documenting a biased view or simply getting it wrong. Frequently what I document professionally is not what people want to hear, however the facts remain the same...

Q-6


----------



## zephyrnoid

So we agree in essence. In the real world, not to be confused with the sports store showroom- It's not a perfect sprind day, but rather,you've got winter gloves on, are trying to manage in sub freezing temps or your hands are slipper as hell from handling fish.. yada yada, then you TRY to get data out of the Suunto Core or you wish you could see that sexy black on black face but of course, it's pitch dark and you can't. LOL!
The PAW 1500 became fairly easy to understand logic wise when you get that the designers present the data 'silos' by task allowing you to always see time/date and the SUI and GUI harmonize pretty well. The minute you introduce that horrible hands analog paradigm, it fights with the digital LCD and poof! there goes the clear cognitive model.
The easy way to solve this is to go back to the Requirements Spec and ask...
" Why can't we just ditch the analog arms altogether? they are a nuisance and the end user wants an ABC watch for everything else.... plus the time. Besides, no one is going to pass the 5000 as a "dress watch on ABC steriods". at all. Whew Ok. the rotating analog compass arm ( as in my Timex TM100) stays, the analog watch hands go and we're back to a split display with the KEY mode occupying the main real estate and the secondary modes go into the little LCD. 
My other plan was to redesign the display radically so that the LCD window was located IN FRONT OF the pivot of the arms ( is there a technical name for that elbow?) the compass 'needle' would still be as is, but also partially covered and the LCD would NEVER, EVER be obstructed. I can draw this if necessary.
Thanks for reading.... that's why I get the big bucks and the reason that I hide my real ID is prejudice, not fear of professional criticism 



Queen6 said:


> The Suunto`s UI is very different from Casio`s direct one button input,....Casio only need to add an algorithm to instruct the mechanism to move the hands clear of the LCD sector of the display when utilising a secondary function i.e. CDT Chrono etc..
> 
> I too have a LinkedIn account, and the primary reason I do not publicise it is I dont care to be contacted by speculative job applicants, the only way you blow your credibility & reputation is by documenting a biased view or simply getting it wrong.
> 
> Q-6


----------



## rukrem

Let be honest here, in the real world I would never use my watch solely for its ABC functions. I carry either a Garmin Oregon 300 or 60CSX with Topographic info loaded for extremely accurate altitude & bearing readings; additionally, I carry a back up Suunto hand compass ... If I was in unfamiliar territory I would also have a map as a backup incase the GPS failed. I think I would only use a watch for navigation & altitude measurements if I was desperate; or kidnapped and left in the backcountry with only my watch. 

Timing functions aside; IMO ABC functioning is good solely as a backup to a backup... who here has really used their ABC for tried and true navigation purposes? Furthermore, I think build quality is equally as important as a full feature set. In that sense the 1500 is equivalent to the Core -what it is lacking in accuracy, it more than makes up in quality and longevity (from my experience). 

From my experience ... Casio Pathfinders set the standard -the five I have owned have never let me down and I feel they all offered the best feature set/ build quality ratio. I am still on the fence regarding Suunto's Core models; my stainless steel core broke after only 6 months of mild use. However, I do love the screen; UI; and the look of the Core. Tissot t-touch titanium was a complete waste of time -as it broke 3 times (two of those times the crystal broke) and never performed. The Suunto Elementum is in another class of watch as it is less of a tool and more of a time piece; and at $1200 it really should not be compared to these watches. But it is still kicking perfectly (my friend now has it in his possession) ... although it was never really put to the test like the Casio, Core, and Tissot were. 

So what does all this mean? IMO Each watch is equally as compromised as the other on some level, so go with what you think will fit your lifestyle best. I actually just bought another Suunto Core Regular Black today from EMS for only $140 (SCORE)! This one has a new serial, new software -so I am hoping it will last longer than the S/S model ... I have to admit it, it really like this watch. However, if I could only have either my my 1500 or the Core? I think I would pick the 1500. I also ordered a Titanium Pathfinder 2000 series ... my thoughts are that maybe this is the one that will be my next ABC hero ... so I'll keep you posted.

PS ... I think the 5000 is an interesting watch with a lot of potential. But not enough thought was put into how this thing would operate on the field ... it is a perfect example of form over function ... I do look forward to the next generation.


----------



## Queen6

zephyrnoid said:


> So we agree in essence. In the real world, not to be confused with the sports store showroom- It's not a perfect sprind day, but rather,you've got winter gloves on, are trying to manage in sub freezing temps or your hands are slipper as hell from handling fish.. yada yada, then you TRY to get data out of the Suunto Core or you wish you could see that sexy black on black face but of course, it's pitch dark and you can't. LOL!
> The PAW 1500 became fairly easy to understand logic wise when you get that the designers present the data 'silos' by task allowing you to always see time/date and the SUI and GUI harmonize pretty well. The minute you introduce that horrible hands analog paradigm, it fights with the digital LCD and poof! there goes the clear cognitive model.
> The easy way to solve this is to go back to the Requirements Spec and ask...
> " Why can't we just ditch the analog arms altogether? they are a nuisance and the end user wants an ABC watch for everything else.... plus the time. Besides, no one is going to pass the 5000 as a "dress watch on ABC steriods". at all. Whew Ok. the rotating analog compass arm ( as in my Timex TM100) stays, the analog watch hands go and we're back to a split display with the KEY mode occupying the main real estate and the secondary modes go into the little LCD.
> My other plan was to redesign the display radically so that the LCD window was located IN FRONT OF the pivot of the arms ( is there a technical name for that elbow?) the compass 'needle' would still be as is, but also partially covered and the LCD would NEVER, EVER be obstructed. I can draw this if necessary.
> Thanks for reading.... that's why I get the big bucks and the reason that I hide my real ID is prejudice, not fear of professional criticism


And so we meet again; Some here are collectors, some enthusiasts, and some of us just happen see and be exposed to the full spectrum of weather and use our ABC`s in day to day life for their intended purpose. Not only does Suunto offer the Core with a negative display which is designed to work best in extremely bright environments, they also surprisingly produce the Core with a positive display which is one of the most readable digital watches in lowlight conditions available, thanks to the impressive contrast level and the GUI`s generous use of space. Of course in the "pitch black" all this is pretty much moot, barring the fact that the Core has an option to illuminate the display with the push of *any button*, I guess that would be a usability factor :think:

The 1500 very much follows Casio`s ethos, with the SUI & GUI building on what has already been laid down. One of Protrek`s key factors is the ease of use and they have been doing this since 2K. The 5000 is not intended, nor will anyone take it as a dress watch, it`s a piece to wear at the club, casually, sports, socially etc. Casio are clearly striving to loose the typical ABC presence, and the LCD is deliberately subdued, the new PRW-5100 goes a step further stylistically by visually hiding ABC functionality a step further. The entire paradigm of the 5000/5100 is to detract from being an ABC, yet still retaining Casios`s unique Protrek branding, should they want to remove the hands there is already a strong selection of digital ABC`s in their lineup....

Personally I can think of several ways to improve both SUI & GUI, however as an engineer I can only see them escalating the cost, and for many markets the 500/5000 is an expensive proposition, as is.

Keep working on the Big Bucks...

Q-6


----------



## zephyrnoid

Queen6 said:


> I can only see them escalating the cost


You do realize that the 'cost' of manufacture, including R&D of these casio resin watches is around 5% of retail MSRP? so if you increase the usability at an extra cost of .0025% you've added a whopping $25 to the retail price. Your calculus doesn't really answer the question. I think it's what the Human factors and Usability industry has been struggling against for decades- the engineers think that they are are the better SUI/GUI designers at Casio, at Microsoft, Sony, at Canon, at 90% of consumer electronics businesses. That's why Apple products have such strong following- they build better usability into their products. So I'm really asking, what would an Apple/Casio ABC watch look like?
Before apple introduced the ipod, we struggled with the text interfaces of Sony's excellent sounding Mini-Disc recorder/players and legions of compact PCM recorders as well. Then wham! We get to use a scroll wheel and browse lists of song titles etc etc.
Some products get it right. The Olympus LS11 rocks for SUI/GUI.
I just think that the convergent analog/digital hybrids are a mess. I refuse to even try the Tissot Touch as I think it looks fugly. 
Sorry to rant


----------



## NotJayKay

The PAW5000 has always been on my radar and this thread made me go ahead and pull the trigger. It should be here Saturday or Monday and I can't wait!!


P.S. Q6 you're a terrible influence and my wife hates you.


----------



## Queen6

NotJayKay said:


> The PAW5000 has always been on my radar and this thread made me go ahead and pull the trigger. It should be here Saturday or Monday and I can't wait!!
> 
> P.S. Q6 you're a terrible influence and my wife hates you.


:-d


----------



## Wolf0503

what is the difference between the PRW-5000t & the PRG-500t-7v outside of cosmetics & cost?


----------



## nash_tz

rukrem said:


> who here has really used their ABC for tried and true navigation purposes? Furthermore, I think build quality is equally as important as a full feature set. In that sense the 1500 is equivalent to the Core -what it is lacking in accuracy, it more than makes up in quality and longevity (from my experience).


I use my Suunto x10m all the time for navigation. It's great to sync a start point and then head off into the hills on a mountain bike and then when tired, tell the watch to navigate back the way I came. Used it countless times in my state and also overseas where I would have been truly lost without it. My PRG90 on the other hand... well it looks cool, hehe.


----------



## rukrem

nash_tz said:


> I use my Suunto x10m all the time for navigation. It's great to sync a start point and then head off into the hills on a mountain bike and then when tired, tell the watch to navigate back the way I came. Used it countless times in my state and also overseas where I would have been truly lost without it. My PRG90 on the other hand... well it looks cool, hehe.


Come on that does not count ... ABC functioning only, no GPS watches (X10; forerunner, etc.) ...


----------



## Queen6

Wolf0503 said:


> what is the difference between the PRW-5000t & the PRG-500t-7v outside of cosmetics & cost?


5000 has the "Tough MVT" and "Atomic" reception the 500 does not have these features, this is why you see a big difference in pricing between them.

Q-6


----------



## Wolf0503

How many times a day does it receive =the signal in the US. I saw up to 5 times in China, but I'm not in China? I can get the PAW 5000 for $350 but PAW 5000-7er is still $700 any ideas why?


----------



## Wolf0503

Well I bought it & got a found a heck of a deal, for those of you in the US I don't know if they will ship abroad. $299.96 out the foor

Casio PAW5000-1 Atomic Tough Solar Analog Digital Watch, 89371 | | items from Campmor.


----------



## Queen6

Wolf0503 said:


> How many times a day does it receive =the signal in the US. I saw up to 5 times in China, but I'm not in China? I can get the PAW 5000 for $350 but PAW 5000-7er is still $700 any ideas why?


Dont worry the 5000 is superb at receiving the signal, I was in China and it sync`ed without any issue easily out performing a GWF-1000G as for pricing supply and demand would be my best guess, the price will come down in time, however not drastically Casio want to push the brand. The 5000T is well finished and teh bracelet is one of Casio`s best.

Q-6


----------



## Queen6

Wolf0503 said:


> Well I bought it & got a found a heck of a deal, for those of you in the US I don't know if they will ship abroad. $299.96 out the foor
> 
> Casio PAW5000-1 Atomic Tough Solar Analog Digital Watch, 89371 | | items from Campmor.


$299 for the 5K is a great deal, the complexity of the hybrid movement has to be a major contributor to cost and the finish on the 5K is a level up on most Pathfinder`s...

Q-6


----------



## Wolf0503

Campmor is having problems getting stock from Casio so it will by some time before I get mine


----------



## Wolf0503

Now Campmor is telling me it will be until May before the get them in. But at the price I paid for it I'll wait for it.


----------



## danlayman

Don't bother. Campmor has been selling stock they don't have on the PAW-5000 for quite some time - pulled that on me a couple months ago. 299 is not that great a price anyway, with some careful bidding, you can beat that on ebay. I paid 273 shipped.


----------



## sperandeo

Campmor pulled the PAW5000. It now says it's not available. 

I'm wondering if it might be better to wait for the new version to come out so the price drops to around 200.00US


----------



## Albinoni

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*

Whats the difference between the PAW 5000 and the PRG 500 and also re this watch I know its got some tough feature where if it gets knocked, it will automatically re allign the hands back to the proper time, but is this feature standard on both the PAW 5000 and PRG 500?


----------



## Queen6

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*



Albinoni said:


> Whats the difference between the PAW 5000 and the PRG 500 and also re this watch I know its got some tough feature where if it gets knocked, it will automatically re allign the hands back to the proper time, but is this feature standard on both the PAW 5000 and PRG 500?


5000 has the "ToughMVT" and "Atomic" reception the 500 does not

Q-6


----------



## Albinoni

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*

Does anyone know why the PAW 5000 hasnt got a Compass Bezel ?


----------



## JonL

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*



Albinoni said:


> Does anyone know why the PAW 5000 hasnt got a Compass Bezel ?


Maybe that's why they put one on the PRW-5100.


----------



## Albinoni

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*

Ive noticed most of the Digital ABC ones do, hmmm strange.


----------



## wiggitywalt

Arg. I just got this watch (a tad too impulsively) and I love it, but I overpaid. I have the original PAW 5000 that has orange on the face.
I like the band better than what's on my Casio GW 2500B.
Also, this Casio has a catch type thing at the end of the band, so that it catches the loop thing from moving around. (Ok, I may be OCD for liking it, but it drives me crazy that Casio just now seemed to put that small bit in)
Pardon my rambling.


----------



## Wolf0503

I finally got mine today & I love it Like the atomic time find. Was trying to put a pic in but they wouldn't upload. Love the watch!!


----------



## bezgeo85

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*

Extremely beautiful watch, the only downs for me is the small display and i have read the light isnt that good otherwise BEAUTIFUL and classic abc casio


----------



## bezgeo85

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*

Extremely beautiful watch, the only downs for me is the small display and i have read the light isnt that good otherwise BEAUTIFUL and classic abc casio


----------



## JonL

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*



bezgeo85 said:


> Extremely beautiful watch, the only downs for me is the small display and i have read the light isnt that good otherwise BEAUTIFUL and classic abc casio


Light is plenty bright in order to read the time... but not the digital display....


----------



## Wolf0503

One question in BARO mode how do you get it to read in Fahrenheit? I'm not in Toyko & I set my home city for CHI where I am.


----------



## JonL

Wolf0503 said:


> One question in BARO mode how do you get it to read in Fahrenheit? I'm not in Toyko & I set my home city for CHI where I am.


From memory, I believe as long as your home time is not Tokyo, just put the watch in Adjust mode from the main Timekeeping screen. From there hit the Mode button a few times until you start to see the units flash... you can set C or F, M or FT, hPa or inHg.


----------



## Wolf0503

Thanks I figured it out with your help Thanks.


----------



## sperandeo

sperandeo said:


> Campmor pulled the PAW5000. It now says it's not available.
> 
> I'm wondering if it might be better to wait for the new version to come out so the price drops to around 200.00US


Campmor just re-listed the PAW5000 at a higher price of 349.00. It''s still a pretty good deal, but with the new version coming out I'm going to wait for the prices to go down to 199.95


----------



## ThomAsio

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*



JonL said:


> Light is plenty bright in order to read the time... but not the digital display....


Is this picture representative? I mean close to how it looks for the eye in the real world?

It seems too bright to me, something that would ruin any nightsight. And since I'm not so young anymore, my eyes takes quite a while to regain the nightvision....


----------



## Queen6

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*


----------



## JonL

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*



ThomAsio said:


> Is this picture representative? I mean close to how it looks for the eye in the real world?
> 
> It seems too bright to me, something that would ruin any nightsight. And since I'm not so young anymore, my eyes takes quite a while to regain the nightvision....


I was trying to show the LED lights up the entire face evenly, makes it very easy to see. The pic does seem to exaggerate the brightness a bit. I find it pleasantly clear and not too bright in practice.


----------



## ThomAsio

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*

Thanks  - guess I have to check this watch in a shop soon...


----------



## JonL

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*

Check out the PRW-5100YT Black Titan coming end of May! Sapphire crystal and who know what other goodies!


----------



## Sean779

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*

whoa momma


----------



## Queen6

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*



JonL said:


> Check out the PRW-5100YT Black Titan coming end of May! Sapphire crystal and who know what other goodies!
> 
> View attachment 425859


Dig deep boy`s JDM model got to be around $800

Q-6


----------



## JonL

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*



Queen6 said:


> Dig deep boy`s JDM model got to be around $800
> 
> Q-6


Yup, as always gotta pay up for the Black Titan. Rakuten sellers are taking pre-orders around 73000 jpy


----------



## Queen6

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*



JonL said:


> Yup, as always gotta pay up for the Black Titan. Rakuten sellers are taking pre-orders around 73000 jpy


Been tempted several times over the years to go for a "Black Titan" only the cosmetic differences are generally slight and the addition of a sapphire crystal has never been enough to pull me in. The PRW-1500YTJ came close with it`s inclusion of DLC; bezel, pushers, sensor guard, sadly the bracelet was rather mundane IP coated which neither offers the protection or interesting colour of DLC...

Q-6


----------



## JonL

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*



Queen6 said:


> Been tempted several times over the years to go for a "Black Titan" only the cosmetic differences are generally slight and the addition of a sapphire crystal has never been enough to pull me in. The PRW-1500YTJ came close with it`s inclusion of DLC; bezel, pushers, sensor guard, sadly the bracelet was rather mundane IP coated which neither offers the protection or interesting colour of DLC...
> 
> Q-6


Totally agree -- and this one the only spec mentioned is the sapphire crystal. But Casio seems to be pushing the 5100 more towards an upmarket look than the 5000. IIRC the PRW-5000YT main differences were only sapphire and lots of IP coatings. It'd be nice if they did a bit more with the 5100YT... so wait and see I guess.


----------



## NachiketP

I am new to this forum. Does anybody here know the difference between PRG 500T-7 and PRG 500T-7DR?


----------



## Queen6

NachiketP said:


> I am new to this forum. Does anybody here know the difference between PRG 500T-7 and PRG 500T-7DR?


Just regional differences, 7DR, 7VER etc, no difference in the watch, some regions do have differing packaging.

Q-6


----------



## scooby

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*



JonL said:


> Check out the PRW-5100YT Black Titan coming end of May! Sapphire crystal and who know what other goodies!
> 
> View attachment 425859


Simply awesome. If they could only keep the price in the $400 range:-( I like the look of the Tissot T Touch a lot more and you can get it for $5-6 hundred. I'm glad they made it though. I really love these watches as travel watches, and I'd always prefer sapphire since I tend to bang my watches into things while traveling etc. Good job Casio:-!


----------



## ThomAsio

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*

PRW 5100 vs 5000, they godt different module numbers; I've been a lot in the 5000 manual, and skimmed the 5100, but didnt found any differences. Are there some differences?


----------



## ThomAsio

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*



ThomAsio said:


> PRW 5100 vs 5000, they godt different module numbers; I've been a lot in the 5000 manual, and skimmed the 5100, but didnt found any differences. Are there some differences?


Ah, now I figured it out - one is module 5114, the other is 5214 - and one manual covers both module numbers !


----------



## xevious

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*

Is there any functionality difference between the two modules, ThomAsio?


----------



## JonL

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*



xevious said:


> Is there any functionality difference between the two modules, ThomAsio?


I noticed they had different module numbers a while back and found the same thing - one manual is written to cover both modules. Not surprising, the functions of both the 5000 and 5100 are the same. I saw no mention as to why there are different modules though... the only differences I can find between the 5000 and 5100 are the case and that the hands & indeces are lumed on the 5100 but not on the 5000.


----------



## dan67

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*

The problem with the module difference is this:5100-5000=100
5114+100=5214.This is all


----------



## WirelessAndy

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*

For those of you who own the 5000...

Does the seconds hand line up with the seconds marks around the dial as it makes its trip around? One of my pet peeves with quartz analog watches is that the seconds hand seldom line up.


----------



## curious cheese

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*

ThomAsio,
I believe if you keep one eye shut that eye doesn't change it's night vision capability.
Cheers


----------



## curious cheese

Some web pics of the PAW 5000-1 (the one with the orange hands) have a gray face and some have a blue face. Are there these 2 color options (on the watch with orange hands) or is the lighting, processing pic for upload, etc that make it appear there are gray and blue options?
Below is link to pics from Google search. I am not referring to the black or green or yellow options.
Thanks, CC

paw 5000-1 orange hands - Google Search


----------



## curious cheese

I'm wearing it and the face is usually purple but varies from blue to dark gray depending on the type of lighting and the angle of view.


----------



## charger02

Any opinions on how durable this watch is? I am considering pulling the trigger one myself but even though I probably won't need to it to navigate in the middle of the Gobi I would still like it to hold up on a deployment if it has to.


----------



## Queen6

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*



WirelessAndy said:


> For those of you who own the 5000...
> 
> Does the seconds hand line up with the seconds marks around the dial as it makes its trip around? One of my pet peeves with quartz analog watches is that the seconds hand seldom line up.


Yes I have a PRW-5000T and a GW-3000BB and both hit the markers spot on, shaming many more expensive watches.

Q-6


----------



## Sean779

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*



Queen6 said:


> Yes I have a PRW-5000T and a GW-3000BB and both hit the markers spot on, shaming many more expensive watches.
> 
> Q-6


my experiences with Seiko, Citizen, and Casio watches is that there is attempt made to have the seconds hand hit the markers. I give them credit for that.


----------



## col dane

*Re: Casio PAW 5000 which one?....help*

Looks really nice, especially with the resin strap.


----------



## shoker

*Re: Casio PAW 5000 which one?....help*

Hi,
I've been having the PRW-5000T for three months already, but I noticed something that is very irritating - the steel bezel can be scratched almost from anything!
Has someone else noticed this, and is there a way to polish it? I find this as a big minus, considering the purpose of this watch is for outdoor activity...


----------



## bigmoviebuff

does this watch's countdown timer remember your previous setting?
If i change the countdown from the default 60 mins to 20 mins.
The next time i use it, will it default to 20 mins?

also, does the watch have lume?
according to this ad, it has lume, but i heard it does not???

Casio Pathfinder PAW5000-1 Watch Solar Power Mens - Blue Dial Resin Case Analog Quartz Movement - Certified Watch Store

"A blue dial displays digital time at the bottom of the dial and analog time with luminous indices at all hour positions. The skeleton hour and minute hands are luminous and accompanied by an orange seconds hand"


----------



## JonL

bigmoviebuff said:


> does this watch's countdown timer remember your previous setting?
> If i change the countdown from the default 60 mins to 20 mins.
> The next time i use it, will it default to 20 mins?


Yes it remembers the previous CDT setting and will become the new default setting.



bigmoviebuff said:


> also, does the watch have lume?
> according to this ad, it has lume, but i heard it does not???
> 
> Casio Pathfinder PAW5000-1 Watch Solar Power Mens - Blue Dial Resin Case Analog Quartz Movement - Certified Watch Store
> 
> "A blue dial displays digital time at the bottom of the dial and analog time with luminous indices at all hour positions. The skeleton hour and minute hands are luminous and accompanied by an orange seconds hand"


This watch as NO lume, only the LED, which nicely illuminates the hands, but not the LCD portion. In the newer versions of this watch, the PRW-5100 series, the hour and minute hands are no longer skeletal and are now solid filled with luminous paint including the second hand. But the LCD is still not backlit.


----------



## arutlosjr11

*Re: Casio PAW 5000 which one?....help*

Got mine in and.... I love it! (299.99) on the Bay!


----------



## bigmoviebuff

*Re: Casio PAW 5000 which one?....help*

can you post a link?
does the seller have anymore?
The best price i see on ebay is $315.


----------



## arutlosjr11

*Re: Casio PAW 5000 which one?....help*



bigmoviebuff said:


> can you post a link?
> does the seller have anymore?
> The best price i see on ebay is $315.


Watchmart was the seller. They had it listed fir 317.00. I put an offer in for 299.99 but if I was you I'd start lower. GL and let me know!!!


----------



## BMart

*Re: Casio PAW 5000 which one?....help*



arutlosjr11 said:


> Watchmart was the seller. They had it listed fir 317.00. I put an offer in for 299.99 but if I was you I'd start lower. GL and let me know!!!


I put in an offer for $199.99 and it was rejected automatically. He must have raised the low-ball limit since you purchased.


----------



## bigmoviebuff

*Re: Casio PAW 5000 which one?....help*

i tried $280 and got rejected a few hours later.
tried 2 more at $290 and $300 and he just let those bids expire after 48 hours


----------



## donoharm

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*

campmor is having a black friday sale for this watch and selling it at 299.99.


----------



## bigmoviebuff

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*



donoharm said:


> campmor is having a black friday sale for this watch and selling it at 299.99.


i thought i missed this deal, but it is still ongoing.
299.99, no shipping fee, no tax for nyc.
Thanks!!


----------



## mschower

This watch is truly awesome, but there's one thing that really bothers me and is the fact that the stopwatch can only count to 60 minutes, which is ridiculous. I haven´t seen this limitation in only other casio watch. Anybody else get bothered by this or I'm just asking too much?? :-(


----------



## zelmo

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*



JonL said:


> Yup, as always gotta pay up for the Black Titan. Rakuten sellers are taking pre-orders around 73000 jpy


I am new to this, so please inform me - are you saying Casio has released Black Titan versions of other models at higher than normal prices? If so, I guess they are a limited edition, available for a short time?


----------



## zelmo

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*



JonL said:


> Check out the PRW-5100YT Black Titan coming end of May! Sapphire crystal and who know what other goodies!
> 
> View attachment 425859


The picture at Amazon does not look like this one. Amazon.com: Casio Pro Trek 'Black Titan' Titanium Atomic Solar Mens Watch PRW-5100YT-1J: Watches Is the Amazon one incorrect?


----------



## GTR83

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*

@zelmo: that is a different watch. The watch on the amazon link you provided is a PRW-5100YT, which is a special edition of a newer generation watch.


----------



## JonL

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*



zelmo said:


> I am new to this, so please inform me - are you saying Casio has released Black Titan versions of other models at higher than normal prices? If so, I guess they are a limited edition, available for a short time?


Yes Casio has released other "Black Titan" branded Protreks. The model number usually ends with "YT" or "YJ" like the PRW-1500YJ or the PRW-1300Y. Usually the Black Titans have a black IP coated case and bracelet. If the model is marked with "YT" then it is cased in Titanium, which is probably part of where the name comes from. These Protreks may also differ from their standard versions in other ways too, like a sapphire crystal instead of mineral glass. They may also be a more limited release and are usually only available in Japan. I was pleasantly surprised to find this 5100YT is available in the US.

You are right the picture on amazon is different than the one I posted back earlier this year. IIRC the picture I had found was of a prototype model before it was officially released. When Casio did release it, some of its colors were different than the prototype like the ends of the hour&minute hands and a few other things. I think the amazon pic is right.


----------



## fstshrk

*Re: Two new PRW5000 versions*

Amazon has the PRW-5100 on sale for 275 plus free one day shipping.


----------



## Juanderful

REBPipes said:


> I probably should have asked before I ordered one...
> 
> I have a PAW 1500 and like it alot.


Most of the points have already been covered, but I'll point out that the PAW-5000 doesn't have 24-hour stopwatch/countdown timer like Casio's other models do. Instead of 24-hours, you only get a 60 minute countdown/stopwatch, which I find quite appalling on a watch that's supposed to be a field tool.

Though, aside from that drawback, the PAW-5000 is one sexy beast.


----------



## Wojo

Juanderful said:


> Most of the points have already been covered, but I'll point out that the PAW-5000 doesn't have 24-hour stopwatch/countdown timer like Casio's other models do. Instead of 24-hours, you only get a 60 minute countdown/stopwatch, which I find quite appalling on a watch that's supposed to be a field tool.
> 
> Though, aside from that drawback, the PAW-5000 is one sexy beast.


The 1200, 1500, and 2500 all only have a 60 min CDT; while it is unfortunate it certainly isn't singled out in that respect.


----------



## ThomAsio

How is the alarm tone on PRW-5000? Is it on average for Casio or is it as low as PRG-240 / PAW-2000?


----------



## KastleBravo

The hands have windows. Have seen for $249. The watch is perfect. Ordering one now.......


----------



## Wolf0503

Can anyone point me to a link for the titanium Bracelet for the paw 5000 please?


----------



## GaryK30

Wolf0503 said:


> Can anyone point me to a link for the titanium Bracelet for the paw 5000 please?


PacParts shows a listing for it, but it's not cheap.






Casio PRW5000T-7 Parts and Accessories


Casio PRW5000T-7 Parts and Accessories




www.pacparts.com


----------



## Wolf0503

How about for the Black titanium?


----------



## GaryK30

Wolf0503 said:


> How about for the Black titanium?


It costs even more.






Casio PRW5000YT-1 Parts and Accessories


Casio PRW5000YT-1 Parts and Accessories




www.pacparts.com


----------



## Wolf0503

Thank you


----------



## Wolf0503

Just bought it


----------



## Wolf0503

Gonna be a bit before i get it but will try to post a pic


----------



## Wolf0503

How About for the paw-5000?


----------



## Wolf0503

A Titanium Bracelet for the Paw 5000 cause the PRW-5000YT don-Fit


----------



## GaryK30

I'm not sure why it wouldn't fit. Don't all PAW-5000 and PRW-5000 models have the same 22mm lug design? Post some pics to illustrate the issue.


----------



## GaryK30

The bracelet needs to be used with the strap wings (or as Casio calls them, the "bottom covers"). Are you doing this?


----------



## Wolf0503

yes


----------



## Wolf0503

thumbnail (1).jpg




__
Wolf0503


__
Sep 12, 2020







See


----------



## Wolf0503

I know it's dirty and I know it fits but I don't have the tools to make it work


----------



## GaryK30

Maybe someone else with a bracelet on a PAW-5000 or PRW-5000 can figure it out. I wear mine on a NATO strap.


----------



## Wolf0503

it doesn't fit damn


----------



## Wolf0503

Time to send it back to London


----------

